

The Most Soviet Park in Russia - pepys
http://theappendix.net/issues/2014/1/the-most-soviet-park-in-russia

======
JoeAltmaier
Cool! Doesn't look much different from any state fairgrounds in the US; the
bunnies and bulls, the monuments to workers and productivity.

